# External Hard Disk (not accessible)



## delta_x (Jul 4, 2008)

Good day to all!

need your help guys!!::smile:


I just want to know to solve this kind of problem about the external drive or the hard disk itself. one day i found out that my external hard disk was not able to detect to my computer it is western digital 160g sata.

what are the things to consider that it is already not usable?

what are the troubleshooting tips to be used with thhis problem?



:4-dontkno:smile:


----------



## bhishm (Aug 13, 2007)

Connect hardware to computer
Go to My PC
On the left you can see INFORMATION OF SYSTEM
Click on that and select Adminstate devices.
once you open this click on the icon on top which says CHANGES IN HARDWARE
This should detect Western Digital.
IF THIS DOESNT WORK LET US KNOW!!!


----------



## bhishm (Aug 13, 2007)

The words arent exactly as they are shown in reality since I have a spanish computer so it is slightly different, but u should be able to cope with it


----------

